
Getting Paid for Open Source Work - acucciniello
http://www.acucciniello.com/2017/02/11/How-to-Add-PayPal-Donation-Link-to-GitHub-Repo.html
======
nerdponx
Please don't use Paypal. I know OSS does not imply "free as in freedom", but
Paypal is just about as un-free as it gets.

